# Element mit XPath @id ermitteln wenn nur ein teil der id bekannt ist



## wiegia086 (16. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit XPath auf ein element per @id in einem automatisierten test zugreifen. Jedoch kann ich kann ich nicht die ganze id verwenden weil diese teilweise automatisch generiert wird.

Kann ich mit Xpath @id auch nur nach einem teil der id suchen?

z.b.:
Ganze Id:
//tbody[@id='webacForm:j_id66:0:activeProducts:tbody_element']/tr/td[1]

ich kann aber erst ab activeProducts garantieren dass die id gleich ist:

Daher möchte ich folgend suchen:
Teil der ID:
//tbody[@id='activeProducts:tbody_element']/tr/td[1]

Gibt es von Xpath einen anderen Befehl den ich verwendet könnte?
oder wie kann ich mein Problem sonst umgehen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

lg Andreas


----------



## musiKk (16. Aug 2010)

Mit der Funktion [c]contains()[/c]: [c]//tbody[contains(@id, 'activeProducts:tbody_element')]/tr/td[1][/c].


----------



## wiegia086 (17. Aug 2010)

Danke, genau das habe ich gesucht.


:applaus:

LG Andi


----------

